# A defenitive guide to the internet



## fist of fury (Dec 17, 2002)

Some computer humor

http://maddox.xmission.com/internet.html


----------



## Elfan (Dec 17, 2002)

hehe thats great.

Hex Editors - Programs that let you play around with stuff you shouldn't. 

Gotta love that one, hex editors + no knowing what you are doing = bad


----------

